# Failed EVAP purge valve, bypass?



## zach_sp (Aug 28, 2008)

So after much trial and error, I found that the evap system purge valve is stuck open.







Finally explains the intermittent ticking, power loss, low throttle response, etc.
Since we don't do emissions testing where I live, would it be a viable option to just bypass the evap system entirely? And if so, what would be the proper way to do this?
Thanks.


----------



## zach_sp (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Failed EVAP purge valve, bypass? (zach_sp)*

No advice, anyone?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Failed EVAP purge valve, bypass? (zach_sp)*

year/model?


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Failed EVAP purge valve, bypass? (zach_sp)*

Just replace the purge valve, you pansy. Just because your state doesn't test for emissions, doesn't mean you're off the hook.


----------



## zach_sp (Aug 28, 2008)

Damnit.
It's a 96 Jetta GL. I can't find the part locally anywhere, new or junkyard, and I won't be able to order one online for a couple of weeks.
If I were to just bypass it temporarily, what should I do? disconnect the hose and cap the throttle body and feed line, or should I leave the feed line open? Do I disconnect the valve from the electrical system? Not too sure.
Thanks for the help.


_Modified by zach_sp at 11:34 AM 10-17-2008_


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (zach_sp)*

i can send you a spare valve, if you cover shipping.


----------



## zach_sp (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (independent77)*

I have to get this off my chest.
Wednesday night, as I'm preparing to get into bed, I get a phone call from my girlfriend. She tells me that one of my best friends was bicycling, following all regulations and wearing all lights and safety gear, when someone cut across traffic to make a left turn. They hit him at about 15mph. He was taken to the hospital immediately.
Now, worth mentioning, my mother was comatose for about three months from a pedestrian-vehicle impact that occurred many years ago. she's permanently scarred from the experience, both physically and emotionally. I have also lost a family member to a horrific head-on collision with a Ram 3500. I've also had some pretty scary experiences in vehicle accidents. Car accident scenarios are one of those few irrational fears that grips me far tighter than it should.
I threw on clothes, picked up my girlfriend and rushed to the hospital, chainsmoking and panicking from the uncertainty concerning my friend's health.
I get to Doctor's Hospital and thank ****ing christ, he's ok. He suffered abrasions, four fractured ribs and a punctured lung, but he's alive, fairly well and expected to be released in a few days, biding his time by planning on how to smoke pot in his hospital bed without getting caught. I'm pretty sure he ended up blowing the smoke from his one hitter into the latex gloves they have scattered about, tying them off and then drawing faces on them to not attract attention. I have the best friends in the world, and they're alive.
Relieved, I go home and sleep an uneasy but comforted sleep.
The next day, Thursday, I go to work, do all my daily jazz and and headed over to Midas to get a quote on pads and shoes for the dub afterwards, noticing quickly degrading braking performance. (I'd do it myself, but due to a terrifying mountainside accident my father had due to failed brakes on a cliffside in Mexico, he refuses to let me do brake work myself [Lots of notable car accidents in my family, I just realized] ) As I'm getting my quote for a not too unreasonable $214, I get a call from my girlfriend again, but this time she's crying so hard she can't hardly breathe or speak. But I do clearly here her say, "Lucy was hit by a drunk driver".
I scream for my car to be dropped from the garage lift, I grab my keys and rush to my girlfriends house once again. Deja vu was setting in, and I started to become sick and crying and driving down small roads as fast as my little Jetta would take me. I was pulled over but it only took about 15 seconds of convincing to go from getting a ticket doing 72 in a 35 to getting a police escort to Whitney's house. I get there, and I see another friends car parked. Nobody is rushing? Nobody is trying their damndest to set a land speed record getting to the MCG Emergency room? No, no no no, this isn't good.
I see Whitney and our friend sitting against the house, not saying a word. I am told that our friend Lucy was walking down the road with her boyfriend a few steps behind, when out of nowhere a drunk driver speed direcly across the street, slammed into my friend and kept rolling through a fence onto a local airport's runway. The boyfriend in question was spared thanks to the few feet of distance between them. Emergency services arrived, carrying Lucy to the hospital as well as the driver of the car. I was told that the driver sustained more injuries from Lucy's boyfriend than the accident, but I haven't confirmed this.
Lucy had her right leg nearly shorn off from half-calf down. Both legs were shattered, right arm broken, jaw broken in three places, crainal swelling and blood pooling in her brain, and comatose. The coma was supplemented by a ****load of Morphine, and they're keeping her unconscious for about 6-7 weeks. She is expected to be fully completed with her inpatient services in about a year.
One year in a ****ing hospital, all for walking about three steps farther than the divine plan had called for.
Rough couple of days so far.
On friday I got back to midas, dropped off the car and walked to a local bookstore to wait it out. I get a phone call from them, telling me that the front brakes are still good, but an incorrectly tensioned E-Brake cable among other things have totally annihilated my rear drums, to the tune of about $415. God Damnit.
I walk up there to inspect it personally. When I get there, I see that all my tires are off and the car looks like it's getting gutted. Apparently, the previous owner had put something into the brake lines that was most definitely not brake fluid. Something that likes to corrode and dissolve rubber. I'm told I need a damn near complete brake system overhaul that would cost me $1500 on a car that I paid $2600 for. The car can't be reassembled in time for me to even take it today anyway. It sits there and the doors are closed and I'm left friendless, carless and preparing to be penniless.
I borrow my mother's spare car that we have sold but is yet to be picked up to go get some food and clear my head. A black baby kitten darted in front of me on the way home, which was killed instantly. Jesus Christ, if the despair and omens of doom keep building I should probably contemplate building a nuclear blast shelter.
I get home, manage to lock the keys in the car for the first time in my life in a moment of bewildered frustration. I break in my own god damned house and sit down at the computer to at least see if something online will calm my nerves.
I log on and see you sir, offering to send me a part I thought I'd have to spend about a hundred bucks on, free of charge if I cover shipping.
You have been the only light in my past three days of wandering dark, cold unwelcoming sorrow. You sir, are the reason that I never lose my will too much, because at the end of the day, there are still people who will willingly help you and carry you through trouble, sometimes all without even knowing who you are.
You are the only thing that is going to bring comfortable sleep to me tonight.
Thank you.


----------



## zach_sp (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (zach_sp)*

In other words, yes, I'd love to get that valve from you.



_Modified by zach_sp at 12:30 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## zach_sp (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (zach_sp)*

Wow, the total brake overhaul made an amazing difference in the car. Apparently for some reason the car was running with like a permanent 10-20% tension on the rear drums. little 2.0 runs like gangbuster now.
By the way do these forums not have a private message function? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (zach_sp)*

holy ****.
send me an IM with your address and i'll send it for free. 















see that little 'IM' next to my name? 
<-------push that button.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (independent77)*

Wow, just...wow.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

bumped this back up?
I had completly forgotten about this, Shipped the part too. 
Never did hear back from the guy.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea i want to know now too but looks like he hasnt been on since Dec 08


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Friend linked this to me, never thought to check dates....


----------

